
Show HN: arkade – Kubernetes Apps for Developers - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/arkade
======
verdverm
How does one commit their Kubernetes configuration to git without to yaml
files (or similar)?

Should we be committing bash scripts with the command and flag invocation?

Ah, it's largely a wrapper around helm and kubectl, still don't see how to
save my config to git

~~~
alexellisuk
It's up to you, you can use Flux if you're at the stage where you want to
create a CD pipeline. Failing that - yes you can generate YAML with arkade and
have that generated in a CI stage.

